# Error Please set registry key



## imdahmer (Jan 22, 2017)

Windows 10
url for picture: https://gyazo.com/91a5931122feda048874a39304254749

Error message says:
Please set registry key
Hklm\Software\Microsoft\.NETFramework\InstallRoot to point to the .Net Framework Install location

Dot clean up version 6.00.3790.9

I've tried to use the net framework repair software first then used net framework clean up to uninstall all the framework. And reinstalled everything again and still have an error. Any suggestions?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forums, press the win + x keys together, select command prompt (admin) from the menu. At the command prompt please copy and paste the following cmd highlighted in red to make it easier:-

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework" > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please copy paste the notepad outcome here, this changes nothing just reads what's there so perfectly safe.

Important, please tell us, is your win10 version 32 or 64 bit?


EDIT:- could you also copy and paste all below into the (admin) cmd prompt:-

dir /s /a C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319 > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, a notepad will open with a lot of data, we don't need to see any of this, please just confirm the notepad opened with a lot of data. ( just making sure the location is right).


----------

